# Devil Lady Maternity Adult Costume



## harryhalloween (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, you devil, you. You were a naughty girl – - weren’t you? Our devil costume features a dress with a brooch and jagged hem, neckline and sleeves. Also included are red sequin devil horns.


----------

